# My 7 1/2 month ears aren't fully up? Help?!



## H&M (Mar 23, 2013)

We've tried gluing "Heisenbergs'" ears but our Rottweiler and him play rough so much its nearly impossible to keep them together. We feed him "Diamond Puppy Large Breed" and both his ears are both halfway up and flop at the top. His right ear will hold up by itself time to time, but not for long. What else can we do?? I love him so much It's just annoying when people say he's not a GSD.

- H&M


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

My lily had one ear bent at the tip, sometimes it would stand but other times it seemed really weak and wouldn't. I never taped or glued, trust me I was tempted. It finally stood right around 12 months and stayed up. Some say by the age your pup is its to late to do anything, but I guess some dogs ears just take longer.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Lots of raw bones for chewing. Fiona is gnawing on a cow femur right now. Ears pointing up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> Lots of raw bones for chewing. Fiona is gnawing on a cow femur right now. Ears pointing up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Chewing bones doesn't have any influence on the ears being able to stand up. At this point it seems unlikely that they will ever fully stand.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

One of my girl's ears was flopped over (would stand at times) when she was 8 month's. So I just got some breathe right strip's and put them in and within a week it was up, and is still up. So I would just get some breath right strip's and glue, and see if that helps. His ear's look big, and just need some help. But if you do it now, they may stand. Also, my friend has a littermate to Dixie, and his ear's look a lot like your guy's ear, and he is just now doing somthing about his ear's at 9 month's and so far there doing good. So there is hope for his!!


----------



## H&M (Mar 23, 2013)

DixieGSD said:


> One of my girl's ears was flopped over (would stand at times) when she was 8 month's. So I just got some breathe right strip's and put them in and within a week it was up, and is still up. So I would just get some breath right strip's and glue, and see if that helps. His ear's look big, and just need some help. But if you do it now, they may stand. Also, my friend has a littermate to Dixie, and his ear's look a lot like your guy's ear, and he is just now doing somthing about his ear's at 9 month's and so far there doing good. So there is hope for his!!


This makes me feel a lot better! Thank you for your input!!

- H&M


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

H&M said:


> This makes me feel a lot better! Thank you for your input!!
> 
> - H&M


Your welcome I know how frustrating those ears can be. Be sure to keep us updated  and he is a handsome guy btw


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

There's an Alaskan dog bone made from yaks milk.lasts a week or 2 hard to believe i know. But get him a nice selection of smoked raw bones and similar and he's ever waking around without a bone then guide one to his mouth: a friend of mine whenever his pup chewed his shoes ,he would discipline her the wrong way and my personal opinion he put fear into that dog for chewing and that dog will be hesitant next time chewing is wanted.
Good luck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

